
Ask HN: Would you do a beautiful whiteboard text and diagramming skills course? - nextstep486
Presentation is everything.  When users see a beautiful user interface, they feel intuitively that the software is valuable and of high quality and can be trusted.  Same thing goes the other way - poorly presented user interfaces lead to user distrust and disinterest.<p>Same thing goes for your workplace whiteboard diagrams and written text - if you draw and write poorly on the board then your message will not be received well by the audience, they will be less likely to trust what is written, and will be less likely to be persuaded by whatever is being communicated on the board.<p>Whiteboard diagramming and text is increasingly important in establishing your professionalism, and critical in your ability to persuade in the workplace.<p>Would you pay for a course that teaches you how to improve your whiteboard writing and diagramming skills so you can effectively present well, draw beautiful whiteboard diagrams and persuade others?  To draw attractive and interesting flowcharts, software stacks, network diagrams, architectures and text &amp; fonts that surprise and delight your audience.
======
gubsz
Definitely. While you're at it maybe you could throw in handwriting pointers
too. I've found my handwriting has become drastically worse after college.

------
tedmiston
Related - The Diagrams Book [1] is really good. It's a collection of 50 types
of visual charts you can use to communicate information more effectively.

[1]: [http://www.thediagramsbook.com/](http://www.thediagramsbook.com/)

------
alatkins
Cool idea. I might pay $10-$15 for something like this on Udemy.

~~~
jpamata
Sounds perfect for me as well.

------
megaman22
Sorry to be contrarian, but not really. I'm not jobhopping, so whiteboards are
something that sit in the corner gathering dust, while I actually write code
or slap together Visio diagrams if need be. I'm largely distrustful of people
that tout whiteboarding; if it works for them personally, then great, but I've
just seen too many people first-hand who wrap themselves up in drawing pie-in-
the-sky diagrams, at the expense of figuring out the real details of how
things actually work.

------
sprobertson
Yes - if you can somehow demonstrate beforehand that you are worth learning
from.

------
mabynogy
No but if you teach that like calligraphy it could work.

------
woanversace
Yes, Yes, Yes.

------
hluska
Yes please.

------
raztogt21
Aye

------
vanattab
Yes

------
nightwatcher
Yes.

------
dflock
Yes

------
dnh44
Yes

------
cosmaioan
yep

